# Its arrived..........My new toys from Autopia



## smokey (Nov 23, 2005)

Just need to make room in the spare bedroom to store it all now 

Excuse the state of the kitchen...............Work in progress 





































Just got to learn how to use it all now 

Will be using my dads Mitsi FTO, My Willified Valver and my 1.4RT to practise on this weekend


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Sweet, nice one mate .

Makes me look forward to my goodies arriving from Pakshak!


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

wow i bet the post man was happy with you!
how much did that lot set you back? if you dnt mind me asking


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

**** me!!! Did you buy 1 of everything!!! lol

Looks like you got a good load of kit there!! nice!!


----------



## smokey (Nov 23, 2005)

It all came in 3 boxes, I was at work while they were delivered and the frigging posty just left them on the door step (parcel force24)  

Altogether it came to just under £550 iirc, with a few other bits like Transformer, ext leads x 4 (2x110, 2x240), karcher 6m extension hose + a few other bits and bobs

Only took 3 days to arrive too


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Blimey, thats some package  

I bet customs & excise are loving you, all that vat & duty owed


----------



## PhilW (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm so jealous its unreal, i wish i had that kind of money to buy all of it.


I bet you cant wait for a nice/free day to give it all a bash.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2005)

y did u go for sonus? if u dnt mind me asking


----------



## elucidate (Nov 15, 2005)

Wow, thats almost a full business stock 

I also would not have gone for Sonus but there you go, I'm new and don't know nothing.


----------



## Scottex (Nov 15, 2005)

Santa has come early in your household. Keep you busy this Christmas.


----------



## smokey (Nov 23, 2005)

Went for sonus as it was easier to be honest, and Shaun said they would be fine.............Why not?? Any particular reason??
I will be ordering some more megs shortly but this will do for now.

Customs and excise didnt get there mucky paws on any of it and it all got throu without a hitch, unlike my snap-on tool box which had to have the duty paid before they would deliver it to me 

Thats the idea Elucidate  pics of the rest of my kit to follow later on.


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow!

Christmas has come early for some people I see!! 

Some nice stuff there


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

wholy majoly thats a whole lot of stuff. 

Good stuff to get you started welcome to OCD.


----------



## PD1981 (Nov 19, 2005)

donnyboy said:


> **** me!!! Did you buy 1 of everything!!! lol
> 
> Looks like you got a good load of kit there!! nice!!


lol looks like 3 of everything. 

Bet you looking forward to using it all now.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

wow, you did buy alot, enjoy


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2005)

lol.. hes setting up shop


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Did you the whole Autopia? 

You'll need to post plenty of pics in next period


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> y did u go for sonus? if u dnt mind me asking


Sonus have quite a few fantastic products. Their range of polishes (SFX1&2) are superb, the detailing sprays - acrylic and carnuba spritz are great too. The Der Wunder Cloths are fantastic aswell  Plus the pads...it's very reasonable too!

Lovely order, looks absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2005)

yeah snds gd i prefer to use 1 brand, not sure y, so i mite give sonus a try.


----------



## Zorba_the_greek (Nov 9, 2005)

WOW that should set you up for life!


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

Someone`s responsible for all the overtime at the sonus workshop then


----------



## smokey (Nov 23, 2005)

I have shares in sonus 

Well ordered my 110v tranny, leads and plug today for a before noon delivery tomorrow and have booked 1/2 day leave tomorrow at work so will try all the new toys out tomorrow afternoon on the Willified Valver  it has had 12years of sponge washing by the looks of it so will be good practise.

has anyone got any last minute PC tips before I am let loose lol

I will take a few before and after pics (hopefully it wont be any worse)

Smokey


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

WOW thats a lot of stuff and im not even jealous....honest....hmmm

Cant wait to see some pics of your car once it's been detailed


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

A perfectly detailed detailing collection!

Mine consists of bits and bobs of allsorts, that looks like a dream.

Rob


----------



## smokey (Nov 23, 2005)

Well I have been pretty busy with my new kit, Have PC'd the inlaws Scooby Forrester with pretty bad key marques around the door lock and roof bars, the father in laws Scooby Imprezza and started to do my willified valver.

The other halfs brother has just had his gun metal grey seat leon keyed down all 3 side panels and some of it is down to the primer.
He is going to get some touchup paint and we are going to see what we can do with the PC. The front wing is probably the lightest and should be able to get rid of most of the scratch with the PC alone but the door and rear 1/4 look pretty deep.

Do you think if we touch it up with the touch up paint and maybe wet sand it back and PC it this will look ok for now until he can afford to get the panels resprayed?

Ta


----------



## Stuart (Nov 26, 2005)

I`ve pmd you.


----------



## joe (Jan 2, 2006)

You clearly didnt hold back! 

I like it!


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh baby, I love those pictures!


----------

